# first big job of 2014



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice, it looks good. We have done a few full interiors this year already, I don't really call our interiors big jobs even tho they are between 1500-3000 sqft repaints, the exteriors we have this year so far are 5 full strip downs to bare wood. I can't wait for that challenge.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

This was about 4000 sq feet in Truro ma , for a builder down their , now they just decided to add a bunch of built ins


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice. That's big home.


----------

